# Graduated filter and circular filter don't show overlay mask



## Vaida (May 24, 2017)

I'm using lightroom 5 with Mac (2012). When I use graduated filter or circular filter and press 'o' it just makes a sound and doesn't show me the mask overlay. There is no box at the bottom to tick  to show mask overlay. But it works with the brush tool. Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 25, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I'm afraid that the mask overlay in the Graduated and Radial filters isn't available in LR5, it was introduced for the first time in LR6.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 25, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm afraid that the mask overlay in the Graduated and Radial filters isn't available in LR5, it was introduced for the first time in LR6.



The reason for that is simple. As you could not change the mask in any way (brushing the mask was also introduced in Lr6), it made little sense to show it.


----------

